# Depressed...



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Sorry to confide in you all again... I just don't really have anyone to talk to about this. 
When I lived in Michigan all I ever did was mops around and sleep in not doing much of anything until I got my rats. And even then I still moped around. I thought things would be better when I moved back home. And they were for awhile.
I just have this empty feeling like something is missing and I don't know what could fill the void..... 
I love my family, my rats, my puppies and my boyfriend. I have a good life and I'm still really young. But I have no motivation. It's so hard to do anything. I can barely drag myself out of bed and I have a hard time maintaining communication with my friends and then they feel like I'm ignoring them or don't like them. But I'll look at the text and then five minutes later forget it existed. I spend time with my rats but it only makes me feel a bit better. I feel like I'm going nowhere and sometimes I wonder if this existence is worth it. 
I try to pretend things are okay.... But they just aren't....
I just don't know what to do...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

I went through a really bad time of depression, so I understand what you're going through. Thank goodness I had my pets, because they're the only reason I got out of bed every morning. You can make it through, just don't give up! And whatever you do, don't lose contact with people you care about. Even though it's hard, spending time with people really makes you feel better, and when life starts looking up again you'll be really grateful that you didn't burn those bridges.

It is interesting what you said about something missing. Don't judge me for bringing up religion here, because I'm not advocating one in particular, but I think that is a really important part of life. There has to be something outside of ourselves we can look to for meaning and purpose, otherwise we're just existing and life seems pointless. The purpose and direction I've found in religion has really made a huge difference in my life. 

Anyways, I feel for you and I hope life gets a little less gray tomorrow


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It may be a bit extreme from what you want to hear, but I know this feeling. I don't know how old you are, but right around the time of maturity, if you have a genetic predisposition for a mental illness it pops up. Anywhere between 18-21.

I got diagnosed at 19. Everything was going well enough in life and I wasn't much for moping...then something switched. Everything hit full stop. I couldn't do anything, it was too much energy. I could go through a long and awful list of things happening, and will if you want. In the end, it was getting out of control. If I didn't have to take care of pets or see my boyfriend, I wouldn't have gotten out of bed ever. I stopped taking care of myself because it felt like just too much to drag myself through.

It'd get worse because there was no "reason" to be upset. Nothing was really "wrong" with life. My job was nice, school was going great, I had a boyfriend and friends. School started to get worse because I couldn't see the point of it. I started avoided friends because they didn't understand what was happening and it was just too much to try and pretend or make them understand. Nearly lost my boyfriend.

I'd try and make things be "like old times" to get happier, and it felt a lot like pretending. And that made things worse.

After a long road, I went to the dreaded psychiatrist. I didn't want to be "crazy", but I couldn't live with things continuing along the way they were going because I was losing everything. It was honestly awful to go to a "Crazy doc", but things got better with their help.


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

Have you considered going to a doctor for a full analisys before going to the psychiatrist? 

Because I had a really hard time with depression when I was 19, I seemed to not have any energy do get out of bed in the morning, cried myself to sleep everynight, I even considered ending everything... Thank God I went to the doctor, turns out I had a low iron defficiency that was messing up my hormone balance, hence the depression. 
I've been taking iron pills since then I haven't had anymore problems with depression! I'm 25 by the way 

Good luck, I hope you get better


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I suffered with depression and anxiety throughout my entire life. When I was 17 I was diagnosed with "anxious depression". After exhausting all other options, I was put on a very high dosage of medication. Five years later, an absolutely amazing boyfriend and a lot, and I mean a LOT of soul searching I feel... human for the first time. Around July I started weening myself off the medication and I feel wonderful. Little Clara also keeps me incredibly happy and entertained.
I'm telling you from experience, I've been to the lowest of lows and managed to find my way to normalcy. It will get better! Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

You might want to go to the doctor and have your thyroid and hormone levels checked. A thyroid problem can wreak havoc on your emotional well being.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Ever green right thyroid plays a big part I have an under active thyroid and when I
Not.on meds I want to sleep all the time I feel depressed for no reason I isolate myself its hard. Just go to the.doctor and ask them to do a thyroid test

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I have mine tested every 3 to 6 months. Problems run in my family and I really would rather not take more medication than I already do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm going through reading posts and I wanted to comment on this one.

I do agree there could be underlying medical conditions that could be causing you to feel that something is missing and to just mop around. I've been there with the medical issues that caused me a lot of depression. There are many things that can be affecting you from stress to medical to not getting out enough. 

With myself, I had minor surgery last November after being in a lot of pain for a year. From about January 2012 till March 2013 I really didn't do anything other than work and be in pain. I was laid off from my job a few days before my surgery because they didn't want to give me the time off and I was 2 days under my 6 month probation period, so they just let me go. So I had a lot of anger from that and pain after the surgery. Once I healed from surgery, which took awhile from complications during the surgery, my best friend came out in March. My husband and I hadn't been out a lot in over a year so it was nice to get out with my best friend and do things. That kind of started a fire under my butt to get my life in order. There is so much that my husband and I want to do and see and with me being depressed like I was wasn't helping.

I set goals for myself. Even small things such as, "I'm going to get the garage cleaned and organized this week." To, "I'm going to start looking for a job so I can pay off my debts and we can start saving so we can travel, buy a house, start a family." After I set goals for myself was when I started coming out of my depression. If you could do something like that where you say, "Okay today I am going to do this and this and this." Then do it. Then build your goals up to things that take more of your time and are more complex. Even if its something of you and your boyfriend making a point of taking walks around your neighborhood or going to the mall and walking around. Or if you can start sewing or do some sort crafting that occupies your time and thoughts might help too.

Being cooped up in the house can have bad affects on you I've noticed. So getting out and doing little things outside the house might make you start feeling better. 

I really hope that you can find something to help and to get you motivated again. Have you talked to your boyfriend and told him how you've been feeling?


----------

